# Tutorial contest winner February 2009: PinkPearl



## user79 (Mar 5, 2009)

Please help me to congratulate *PinkPearl *for winning the most recent tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for the month. PinkPearl will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, PinkPearl, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!

You can check out her tutorial here:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/t...e-92-a-130995/


----------



## MissResha (Mar 5, 2009)

gorgeous look, congrats hun!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Geraldine (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeupmami (Mar 5, 2009)

congratzzzz!!!!!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Meryl (Mar 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats! =D


----------



## kittykit (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Mar 6, 2009)

Well deserved!! Yeah!!


----------



## txgirl0302 (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats! Very beautiful!!


----------



## Aremisia (Mar 7, 2009)

Beautiful! Congratulations, you def earned and deserve it!


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Mar 8, 2009)

very pretty eyes congrats!!!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------



## Asphyxia (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! Great job!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Mar 9, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful and well done girl!!!!


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 10, 2009)

soooo pretty


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

Congratulations!! I love this look and will definitely try it!


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 14, 2009)

what a *gorgeous* look!! so jealous


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 14, 2009)

girl heard u also won the makeupbyrenren contest...congrats!!!


----------



## Exotica (Mar 15, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you ladies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SwEetSouL08* 

 
_girl heard u also won the makeupbyrenren contest...congrats!!!_

 
lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## dormick (Mar 15, 2009)

You did a fantastic job!  Congratulations!


----------



## fintia (Mar 15, 2009)

yay!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 15, 2009)

I love the look- congratulations!


----------



## pcsocake (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks for the tut.  Congrats!!!


----------



## gubeca (Mar 17, 2009)

gratz!!!


----------

